# Scott Henderson Fusion Lick Lesson



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Fusion is a silly term I guess... it's really a funky blues lick to my ears. 
Check out Scott at Scott Henderson Guitar Site

Here's my lesson on this lick from the tune Root Food:


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Which came first ?


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't get your question.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

The Scott Henderson lick reminded me of the intro to the Robben Ford song.
Just wondering if one influenced the other, is it coincidental, or merely in my head.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I think it's coincidental. The ideas are not that similar in my opinion.


----------

